
Show HN: Bamboo – The freelance marketplace that wants you to stop using it - MattBearman
https://www.workwithbamboo.com/
======
OlympusMonds
Name conflict?
[https://www.atlassian.com/software/bamboo](https://www.atlassian.com/software/bamboo)

~~~
silentfish
Also: [https://www.bamboohr.com/](https://www.bamboohr.com/)

~~~
MattBearman
Balls, well the name's not set in stone, although neither of those are doing
the same thing

------
sharemywin
How do you pay to acquire customers? Seems like leveraging the relationship is
how these companies advertise to survive.

~~~
MattBearman
I'm not 100% decided yet, as I'm still in the "gauging interest" stage, but
I'm planning to make it free for anyone to join, and clients pay a small fee
to list a project, mostly to stop some of the crap posts.

I realise that by encouraging clients and freelancers to work directly after
the first project is bad for Bamboo itself, but I'm hoping that by staying
lean and bootstrapped, the listing and transaction fees should be enough to
keep the site going.

